# انا عاوز واحد مسيحى فاهم يقنعنى وانا اكون مسيحى بعد ساعة



## NO LOVE (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*
لو فى واحد مسيحى فاهم دينو 
يجاوب على اسئلتى وانا اكون مسيحى بعد ساعة
*


----------



## Fadie (28 أكتوبر 2006)

اعتقد ينقل اولا ثم نرد على اسئلتك بنعمة الله


----------



## Scofield (28 أكتوبر 2006)

NO LOVE قال:


> *
> لو فى واحد مسيحى فاهم دينو
> يجاوب على اسئلتى وانا اكون مسيحى بعد ساعة
> *




ومين قالك أن المسيحية سهلة فى دخولها زى الأسلام
ده أنت هتشوف الويل و الزل لو فكرت تبقى مسيحى
أولا أهلك ممكن يقتلوك
ثانيا أمن الدولة لو عرف أنك أتنصرت هيهدلك
ثالثا لو رحت أى كنيسة و قلتلهم أنك عايز تتنصر مش هيوافقو و هيتريقو عليك
لانها مش بكلمة صغيرة زى الأسلام تتنصر لا أحنا أهم حاجة عندنا علشان تتنصر أنك تؤمن من كل قلبك بأنك تريد هذا و تؤمن بكل الكتاب المقدس


----------



## موسى بن عمران (28 أكتوبر 2006)

وبعدين بعد ما يؤمن بالمسيح والمسيحية 

فين شرائع المسيحية وعبادتها كدين ؟؟!!

انها فقط وصايا يا عزيزي


----------



## Fadie (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ No Love تفضل ابدأ اسئلتك و دعك من الجهلاء و سنجيبك بنعمة الله بغض النظر عن اعتناقك للمسيحية او لا فهذه حياتك الابدية انت و نحن لن نخاف على حياتك اكثر منك


----------



## artamisss (28 أكتوبر 2006)

* مانت لو بتقرى الكتاب المقدس  هاتعرف اذا كان عندنا شرائع ووصايا من السيد المسيح ولا لاء

صحيح  فتشوا الكتب تجدوا لكم فيها حياه  ابديه *


----------



## Scofield (28 أكتوبر 2006)

موسى بن عمران قال:


> وبعدين بعد ما يؤمن بالمسيح والمسيحية
> 
> فين شرائع المسيحية وعبادتها كدين ؟؟!!
> 
> انها فقط وصايا يا عزيزي




وهو أنت متعرفش تعبد ربنا غير لما يكون ماسكلك عصايا و بيضربك لو منفذتش
ولا لما تكون بتنفذ علشان بتحبه و ملكش أى غرض تانى غير أنك ترضيه
لو حبيت الأولى أصبحت كالحيوان فمثلا الحمار أو الجحش لا يتحرك بدون ضرب
أما الأنسان فبالمحبة و الطاعة و الفهم يتحرك و ليس بالضرب
فأيهما تختار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## موسى بن عمران (28 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> وهو أنت متعرفش تعبد ربنا غير لما يكون ماسكلك عصايا و بيضربك لو منفذتش
> ولا لما تكون بتنفذ علشان بتحبه و ملكش أى غرض تانى غير أنك ترضيه
> لو حبيت الأولى أصبحت كالحيوان فمثلا الحمار أو الجحش لا يتحرك بدون ضرب
> أما الأنسان فبالمحبة و الطاعة و الفهم يتحرك و ليس بالضرب
> فأيهما تختار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



رديت عليك وحدفوا الرد ابعته لك بالخاص


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه


الاخوة الاحباء 

أتمنى كل مشاركاتنا تكون *مُركزه* فى *جوهر* الموضوع المطروح .. ولنترك التشتيت .. 

أتمنى 


تحياتى


----------



## NO LOVE (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ومين قالك أن المسيحية سهلة فى دخولها زى الأسلام
> ده أنت هتشوف الويل و الزل لو فكرت تبقى مسيحى
> أولا أهلك ممكن يقتلوك
> ثانيا أمن الدولة لو عرف أنك أتنصرت هيهدلك
> ...


*ياعم انت اقنعنى وانا اعمل الى انتو عاوزينو*


----------



## Fadie (29 أكتوبر 2006)

> *ياعم انت اقنعنى وانا اعمل الى انتو عاوزينو*


 
هدى نفسك

قول السؤال بتاعك او قول عايز تعرف ايه عن الايمان المسيحى و هنجاوبك بنعمة الله


----------



## Twin (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*بعد أذن الكل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي  NO LOVE*

*أخي لي سؤال لك؟*
*لماذا أنت NO LOVE*
*هل أنت يأس من شئ ؟ هل أنت حزين ؟ هل أنت مكتأب ؟*
*أم ماذا ؟*
*الله يا أخي محبة*
*وثق أنك لن تجد راحة الا فيه*
*فهو خالقك وثق أنه يحبك جداً يحبك كما أنت*
*فأقترب منه كي يمتلكك ويدفئك بحبه*

*وبعد أذن الأخوة الأحباء أنا سأتداخل معهم لأكمل معك*
*فكن معنا*​*سلام*


----------



## مونيا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لأ بس كل الاحترام ل No Love اللي بدو يعرف او يقتنع بالمسيحيه ومستعد يكون مسيحي
......... مليااااان مسلمين عارفين ومقتنعين بقلبهن بس بالدين المسيحي....
بس ولا ربنا يكونو مسيحيه...


----------



## bdee (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ومين قالك أن المسيحية سهلة فى دخولها زى الأسلام
> ده أنت هتشوف الويل و الزل لو فكرت تبقى مسيحى
> أولا أهلك ممكن يقتلوك
> ثانيا أمن الدولة لو عرف أنك أتنصرت هيهدلك
> ...



يامحترم عيب عليك ورد على السؤال فقط
و هل هو سأل عن الاسلام ام عن المسحيى 
فأرجو ان يكون ردك على السؤال فقط

ملحوظه -- نعم الاسلام جميل 
لايوجد عندنا أله بيضحك على عباده أو يستهزى بهم 
أقراء مزمور 5-1/2
ومرحب بحذف الرد


----------



## فتاة مصرية (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن طلب قبل اى حاجة
ممكن اعمل مشاركات بدون ما تحذفوها 
انا مش هستخدم غير الكتاب المقدس ومش هستعين باى كلام من خارج الكتاب المقدس فقط سأضع نصوص لاخى المسلم ليعرف ما هى المسيحية 
انا مسلمة ولله الحمد وبرجاء الرد على مشاركتى قبل وضع النصوص 
واذا حابين تشرحوها او تفسروها براحتكم
هنتظر ردكم


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> يامحترم عيب عليك ورد على السؤال فقط
> و هل هو سأل عن الاسلام ام عن المسحيى
> فأرجو ان يكون ردك على السؤال فقط
> 
> ...




وليه التشتيت ده بس أنت عارف التفسير أيه؟:dntknw: 
"1 لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ، وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ 2 قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: 3 «لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا». 4 اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ. 5 حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ، وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ. 
6 «أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي». 7 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. 8 اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ. 9 تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ». 10 فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ. 
11 اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ، وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. 12 قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيل يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ"
وبعدين أنت حتى عندك فى القرآن الهك يستهزئ بالبشر و يأمرهم بالفسق و يمكر عليهم
والأحاديث كذلك
ولو عندك شبهة أكتبها فى موضوع جديد مخصص لها


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فتاة مصرية قال:


> ممكن طلب قبل اى حاجة
> ممكن اعمل مشاركات بدون ما تحذفوها
> انا مش هستخدم غير الكتاب المقدس ومش هستعين باى كلام من خارج الكتاب المقدس فقط سأضع نصوص لاخى المسلم ليعرف ما هى المسيحية
> انا مسلمة ولله الحمد وبرجاء الرد على مشاركتى قبل وضع النصوص
> ...




لو عنديك شبهة أو أى شئ أفتحيه فى موضوعه المخصص و سنرد عليكى بأذن يسوع أما أذا كنت تقصدين التشتيت فلن نسمح لكى
وبعدين الأخ NOLOVE لو أراد أن يسأل فلنتركه يسأل بنفسه ولا يتدخل أى أحد الا فى نفس الموضوع


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فتاة مصرية قال:


> ممكن طلب قبل اى حاجة
> ممكن اعمل مشاركات بدون ما تحذفوها
> انا مش هستخدم غير الكتاب المقدس ومش هستعين باى كلام من خارج الكتاب المقدس فقط سأضع نصوص لاخى المسلم ليعرف ما هى المسيحية
> انا مسلمة ولله الحمد وبرجاء الرد على مشاركتى قبل وضع النصوص
> ...


 

+

الاخت العزيزه فتاة مصريه 


أهلا بكى فى أى استفسار 

كما أرحب بالاكثر أن أستخدمتى القرآن نفسه .. و بنعمة المسيح سأرد عليك بالقرآن نفسه .. وبكلام شيوخ الاسلام المعترف بهم ..  (( يعنى مش هجيب أى شيخ لسه مبتدىء واقولك شوفى بيقول أيه )) يعنى لو عاوزه تفهمى بعض اللامور فى الكتاب المقدس اللى جاء القرآن بعكسها .. سأوضحها لكى بنعمة المسيح من القرآن نفسه وليس من الكتاب المقدس  

هل يطيب لك ذلك ؟؟ 


تحياتى


----------



## Fadie (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مع احترامى للأخ طارق

ضعى النصوص التى تريديها و ارينا ما هى المسيحية و ليس المسلم فقط

انتى تريدى فضح المسيحية امام المسلميين و انا اعطيكى الفرصة

و ستجدى اقلام لا ترحم تسقط شبهاتك من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 نوفمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> مع احترامى للأخ طارق
> 
> ضعى النصوص التى تريديها و ارينا ما هى المسيحية و ليس المسلم فقط
> 
> ...


 

*+*

سلام ونعمه 


تفضل بالطبع أخى الحبيب فادى .. و أعتذر عن أسلوبى الذى قد يشعر القارىء فيه بغرور أو حده .. و لكنى كتبت ذلك لعلها تعلم أن القرآن الذى تؤمن به يتحدث (( بتحفظ )) عن المسيح كإله .. ! وعن أمور أخرى يعترضون عليها !!! 

و قد أندهشت لعباراتها من أنها ستضع نصوص من الكتاب المقدس فقط .. وكأننا نرفض (( بشكل عام )) أى نصوص أخرى من أى كتاب .. سواء إسلامى أو مسيحى ... وتظن أن بحذفنا لبعض المواضيع التى يضعها البعض فى غير مكانها المخصص لها .. او بحذف مواضيع تكررت من قبل وتم الرد عليها .. أو خاليه من الاسلوب الحسن المفترض أن يكون سمة الحوار .. تظن ان هذا تهرب او ما شابه .. !! .. و لذا كان حديثى اليها اننى لن (( أتعبك )) فى البحث عن آيات بالكتاب المقدس بالطبع لن تفهمى معناها لانك لم تقبلى عمل الروح القدس بعد .. ولكن ساسهل عليك الامر و اترك لكى حرية الاختيار حتى لو استعنتى بالحجة من كتبكم .. فهى تناقض نفسها (( اى الكتب ))  بنفسها ...

و أرجوا أيضاً من الاخت فتاة مصرية (( وعلى فكرة أنا مصرى )) ان لا تغضب من حديثى هذا .. فأنا أكن لها ولكل الاخوة والاخوات كل محبة وأحترام 

فقط .. لا حياء .. فى الحوار .. طالما بأسلوب مهذب  

تحياتى


----------



## bdee (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> وليه التشتيت ده بس أنت عارف التفسير أيه؟:dntknw:
> "1 لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ، وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ 2 قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: 3 «لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا». 4 اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ. 5 حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ، وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ.
> 6 «أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي». 7 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. 8 اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ. 9 تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ». 10 فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ.
> 11 اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ، وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. 12 قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيل يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ"
> ...


 أخي الكريم شكرا جدآ جدآ --- أنت  جبت الدليل 
   أن السيد المسيح عليه السلام لم يصلب
تفضل أقراء
"1 لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ، وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ 2 (( هل المسيح صلب )) تفكير باطل من الكتاب المقدس
قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: 3 «لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا». 4 اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ. 5 حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ، وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ. ((  هاكذا يضحك الله ويستهزئ من الذين قالو ان السيد المسيح عليه السلام صلب
هذا هو تفسير الاية 
وشكرأ لجميع الاخوة مسحي و مسلم


----------



## Scofield (7 نوفمبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> أخي الكريم شكرا جدآ جدآ --- أنت  جبت الدليل
> أن السيد المسيح عليه السلام لم يصلب
> تفضل أقراء
> "1 لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ، وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ 2 (( هل المسيح صلب )) تفكير باطل من الكتاب المقدس
> ...



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 

أحلى حاجة فى المسلم و خصوصا الأخ بيدي والصراحة مش عارف معنى أسمه أيه بس يا ريت ميكونش اللى فى بالى:t33: 
أنه فاكر نفسه علامة يفسر الكتاب المقدس على مزاجه
أذا كنت أنت أو غيرك لا تستطيعون تفسير القرآن هل ستسطيعو أن تفسرو كتب غيركم و خصوصا أعظم الكتب على وجه الارض الكتاب المقدس؟:t33:


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (8 نوفمبر 2006)

يا استاذ Nolove أعتقد انك دخلت عنوان غلط..رد النصارى اللي في الموقع ده اكبر دليل على صدق دينك...حب نبيك محمد وإقرأ القرآن هيطمن قلبك...بص الآية دي"ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم" القرآن قال كده والنصارى اللي في الموقع ده بيأكدوا ان قلبوبهم سوده وعمرهم ما يرضوا عن المسلمين...عموما انا جيت الموقع ده عشان أسألهم لو أن المسيح بجد بجد بجد هو اللي اتصلب وهو عارف انه جاي الارض اصلا عشان يتصلب اماااااال ليه اخر كلمة قالها قبل ما يموت "الهي الهي لم تركتني؟؟" مش عجيبه شوية دي؟؟ ولا هو اللي اتصلب مش هو المسيح؟؟ وليه كان بيستعيذ بالله من الموت قبل ما اليهود يكتشفوه؟؟ مش هو جاي يخلصكو من خطاياكم يا حلوين؟؟
يا خسارة معقوله في ناس عقولهم مظلمة لهذا الحد؟؟ فكروا يا جماعة شوية صغيرين في دينكم قبل ما تغلطو في دين الله الحق اللي هو الاسلام...وعلى فكرة أنا بكلمكم من دينكم مش بستشهد بآيات من القران ولا حاجة عشان ما يكونش لكم حجة....لو حد يقدر يفسر حاجة يفسرها


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف قال:


> يا استاذ Nolove أعتقد انك دخلت عنوان غلط..رد النصارى اللي في الموقع ده اكبر دليل على صدق دينك...حب نبيك محمد وإقرأ القرآن هيطمن قلبك...بص الآية دي"ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم" القرآن قال كده والنصارى اللي في الموقع ده بيأكدوا ان قلبوبهم سوده وعمرهم ما يرضوا عن المسلمين...عموما انا جيت الموقع ده عشان أسألهم لو أن المسيح بجد بجد بجد هو اللي اتصلب وهو عارف انه جاي الارض اصلا عشان يتصلب اماااااال ليه اخر كلمة قالها قبل ما يموت "الهي الهي لم تركتني؟؟" مش عجيبه شوية دي؟؟ ولا هو اللي اتصلب مش هو المسيح؟؟ وليه كان بيستعيذ بالله من الموت قبل ما اليهود يكتشفوه؟؟ مش هو جاي يخلصكو من خطاياكم يا حلوين؟؟
> يا خسارة معقوله في ناس عقولهم مظلمة لهذا الحد؟؟ فكروا يا جماعة شوية صغيرين في دينكم قبل ما تغلطو في دين الله الحق اللي هو الاسلام...وعلى فكرة أنا بكلمكم من دينكم مش بستشهد بآيات من القران ولا حاجة عشان ما يكونش لكم حجة....لو حد يقدر يفسر حاجة يفسرها




أولا أحنا مش موجودين علشان ننصركم و نخليكم تسيبو دينكم أحنا هنا علشان نعرفكم حقيقة اللى بتعبدوه و رسوله الغير آمين و طبعا كل واحد حر فى دينه لانه فى الآخر هو اللى هيتحاسب مش حد تانى
ثانيا أعتقد لجهلك بالكتاب المقدس و مجرد أن تنقل شبهة أقل ما يقال على صاحبها أنه لسة موصلش لأولى أبتدائى
المسيح كان يردد مزمور داود النبى ليذكر الذين حوله بالنبؤة التى قيلت عنه فى المذمور
"1 إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي، بَعِيدًا عَنْ خَلاَصِي، عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ 2 إِلهِي، فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ، فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوَّ لِي. 3 وَأَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الْجَالِسُ بَيْنَ تَسْبِيحَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 4 عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا. اتَّكَلُوا فَنَجَّيْتَهُمْ. 5 إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجَوْا. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزَوْا. 
6 أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. 7 كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ، وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 8 «اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ، لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ». 9 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ جَذَبْتَنِي مِنَ الْبَطْنِ. جَعَلْتَنِي مُطْمَئِنًّا عَلَى ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي. 10 عَلَيْكَ أُلْقِيتُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي أَنْتَ إِلهِي. 
11 لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي، لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ. 12 أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. 13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ. 14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. 15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي، وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي، وَإِلَى تُرَابِالْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي. 
16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. 17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. 18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ. 19 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ، فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي، أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي. 20 أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي. 
21 خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ، وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي. 22 أُخْبِرْ بِاسْمِكَ إِخْوَتِي. فِي وَسَطِ الْجَمَاعَةِ أُسَبِّحُكَ. 23 يَا خَائِفِي الرَّبِّ سَبِّحُوهُ! مَجِّدُوهُ يَا مَعْشَرَ ذُرِّيَّةِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَاخْشَوْهُ يَا زَرْعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ جَمِيعًا! 24 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْتَقِرْ وَلَمْ يُرْذِلْ مَسْكَنَةَ الْمَِسْكِينِ، وَلَمْ يَحْجُبْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُ، بَلْ عِنْدَ صُرَاخِهِ إِلَيْهِ اسْتَمَعَ. 25 مِنْ قِبَلِكَ تَسْبِيحِي فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ. أُوفِي بِنُذُورِي قُدَّامَ خَائِفِيهِ. 
26 يَأْكُلُ الْوُدَعَاءُ وَيَشْبَعُونَ. يُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ طَالِبُوهُ. تَحْيَا قُلُوبُكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 27 تَذْكُرُ وَتَرْجعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. وَتَسْجُدُ قُدَّامَكَ كُلُّ قَبَائِلِ الأُمَمِ. 28 لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ الْمُلْكَ، وَهُوَ الْمُتَسَلِّطُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ. 29 أَكَلَ وَسَجَدَ كُلُّ سَمِينِي الأَرْضِ. قُدَّامَهُ يَجْثُو كُلُّ مَنْ يَنْحَدِرُ إِلَى التُّرَابِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحْيِ نَفْسَهُ. 30 الذُّرِّيَّةُ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ. يُخَبَّرُ عَنِ الرَّبِّ الْجِيلُ الآتِي. 
31 يَأْتُونَ وَيُخْبِرُونَ بِبِرهِ شَعْبًا سَيُولَدُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَعَلَ".


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

وأظن المزمور كما ترى يصف صلب المسيح بنفس الدقة التى حدثت بها


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (8 نوفمبر 2006)

انا ما طلبتش منك يا كابتن ريمون انك تسمع الانجيل هنا..كل المزمور ده جميل وحلو وقشطة...لكن اللي مش حلو ان المسيح ما قالش الكلام ده كله...فقط قال الهي الهي لم تركتني....وهو صحيح مش ربنا يبقى أبوه؟؟؟ ليه ما قالش بابا بابا سبتني ليه يا بابا؟؟ مش هو بردوا ابن الله؟؟؟ يا جدع عيب عليك   "قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد" اللهم انصر دينك الذي بلغنا به نبيك محمد الذي وحدك و عظمك من ان يكون لك ابناً او اله غيرك..شكرا يا ريمون


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف قال:


> انا ما طلبتش منك يا كابتن ريمون انك تسمع الانجيل هنا..كل المزمور ده جميل وحلو وقشطة...لكن اللي مش حلو ان المسيح ما قالش الكلام ده كله...فقط قال الهي الهي لم تركتني....وهو صحيح مش ربنا يبقى أبوه؟؟؟ ليه ما قالش بابا بابا سبتني ليه يا بابا؟؟ مش هو بردوا ابن الله؟؟؟ يا جدع عيب عليك   "قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد" اللهم انصر دينك الذي بلغنا به نبيك محمد الذي وحدك و عظمك من ان يكون لك ابناً او اله غيرك..شكرا يا ريمون




لثانى مرة أقولك بلاش كابتن دى
المزمور ده كتبه داود النبى و به نبؤة صلب المسيح كما حدثت بالفعل
والمسيح قال أول مقطع من المزمور ليذكر الذين حوله بالنبؤة و كيف أنها تمت فهمت؟
وطبعا محدش عندنا قال أن الله أتولد وده برده جهل منك علشان بتسمع لناس جهلة مثلك بيخرفو 
وبيفسرو على مزاجهم


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (8 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا واضح ان ريمون مُصر اصرارا عجيباً اني واخد ديني من اللي بيخرفوا..وإن أنا جاهل..عموماً عايز أقولك اني قرأت الإنجيل وبصراحة لقيت تناقضات لذيذة تثبت ان لا يمكن أن يكون كله من عند الله..ولو تحب اجيب لك التناقضات دي اديني ألووو...واذا كان فيه انجيل كامل مختفي بواسطة الكنيسة وهو انجيل "برنابا" اللي ورد فيه الإشارة للرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام..يبقى مش صعب عليكم تحرفوا شوية كلام في الكتاب المقدس...صحيح مين اللي سماه الكتاب المقدس اذا كان الاسم ده لم يذكر في الانجيل ولا التوراة.. روح إسأل عن انجيل برنابا اين ذهب ولو عرفت قولي على مكانه..ومين له الحق في اخفائه...منتظر ردك يا ري ري ما تتأخرش عليا..


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف قال:


> طبعا واضح ان ريمون مُصر اصرارا عجيباً اني واخد ديني من اللي بيخرفوا..وإن أنا جاهل..عموماً عايز أقولك اني قرأت الإنجيل وبصراحة لقيت تناقضات لذيذة تثبت ان لا يمكن أن يكون كله من عند الله..ولو تحب اجيب لك التناقضات دي اديني ألووو...واذا كان فيه انجيل كامل مختفي بواسطة الكنيسة وهو انجيل "برنابا" اللي ورد فيه الإشارة للرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام..يبقى مش صعب عليكم تحرفوا شوية كلام في الكتاب المقدس...صحيح مين اللي سماه الكتاب المقدس اذا كان الاسم ده لم يذكر في الانجيل ولا التوراة.. روح إسأل عن انجيل برنابا اين ذهب ولو عرفت قولي على مكانه..ومين له الحق في اخفائه...منتظر ردك يا ري ري ما تتأخرش عليا..




مبلاش أنجيل برنابا أنت مش قده
تحب أقولك سر فى ودانك؟
شيوخك مش راضين يعترفو بيه مع انه بيشهد لمحمد علشان بيقول أن محمد هينكحه خنزير و هيصرخ لعيسى حتى ينجيه
وأن مكنتش مصدق روح شوف:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

هو أنا جايب حاجة من عندى
وبعدين أنت تعرف ليه الرسول قال على الكلب الأسود شيطان؟
لان الكلب كان ينكح رسولك فى دبره:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
وده النص من أنجيل برنابا الذى تؤمن به و تفخر به
"و في الطبعة الأصلية التي لا ينشرها المسلمين أن أنجيل برنابا في جزءه الأخير يقول الآتي ( يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب"
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (8 نوفمبر 2006)

مبسوط بيك جدا يا ريمون...زود شتايمك عشان تظهر كرهك العميق للإسلام والمسلمين....وكله تأكيد يا جماعة للدين بتاعنا...القرآن بيقول "ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم"...صدقت يا رب العالمين وأنا لك من المؤمنين...انصرنا على القوم الفاسقين...آمين


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف قال:


> حسنا طالما أن الإنجيل مكتوب فيه يا يثبت أن الرسول على خطئ وانه مش صحيح....أمال الكنيسة المحترمة ما اعترفتش ليه بالإنجيل ده ما دام هيعزز موقفها الضعييييييييييف يا عيني...عموما كفاية عليا اني اشوف الكنايس بتاعتم بتتكسر وانتم جوه زي النسوان خايفين تطلعو تدافعو عنها في محرم بك في الاسكندرية...عموما الألفاظ السيئة اللي في كلامك تدل دليلاً قاطعا على ضعف موقفك...عايزك تزود منها عشان الناس تعرف أد ايه انتم بتحبونا يا وحدة وطنية يا أفاعي سامة في جسد العالم




وبنفسك أثبت أننا لا نعترف به لانه مزيف و لاننا لا نزيد على أنجيلنا أى شئ أو ننقص منه:t33: :t33: 
أما بخصوص الكلام الفاضى بتاعك ده 
أنا هقولك على النسوان شيوخك اللى كانو بينفذو الأعمال دى علشان مش لاقين أى دفاع عن دينهم العقيم
و كمان قمل الدولة بتاعتك قالت علشان خايفة من المسيحين والدول الغربية المسيحية 
أن منفذ العملية متخلف عقليا ومعنى أنه كان يرضى ألهك العقيم بتنفيذ قرآنه فأعتبرته متخلف عقليا كما أعتبرت باقى المسلمين الذين يفعلون مثله متخلفين عقليا:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف قال:


> مبسوط بيك جدا يا ريمون...زود شتايمك عشان تظهر كرهك العميق للإسلام والمسلمين....وكله تأكيد يا جماعة للدين بتاعنا...القرآن بيقول "ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم"...صدقت يا رب العالمين وأنا لك من المؤمنين...انصرنا على القوم الفاسقين...آمين




مين اللى بيشتم يا متخلف أنت "كما سميتك دولتك"
أنت اللى شغال شتيمة من الصبح و أنا مشتمتكش
بس بحب أغيظك بفضح رسولك:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (8 نوفمبر 2006)

في الحقيقة أنا أكن للسيد المسيح كل احترام وتقدير فهو رسول من عند الله..وأنا أؤمن به فهو غالي على قلبي كثيراااا...والأمه الإسلامية تفخر بوجود انسان مثل المسيح في العالم...يارب تقبل منا اعمالنا فنحن نحب رسلك كلهم ونؤمن بهم ولا نستطيع أن نفرق بينهم فهم سواء عندك يارب...اللهم آمين


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السيد المسيح يقول كل "من يؤمن بي فهو من عند الله" ورسول الله آمن بالسيد المسيح فهو من عند الله...اللهم اسخط من يؤذي رسولك بألفاظ أو بأفعال لا ترضيك يااااااااارب


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف قال:


> في الحقيقة احنا لما نقول عليه متخلف ده بنضحك عليكم...واللي يصدق انه متخلف يبقى متخلف..وهو المتخلف بردوا هينشن على الكنايس بس؟؟ ده واحد جدع عرف يلعبها صح يا غلبان..




ومين قالك أننا مصدقين يا شاطر:t33: :t33: 
ده أحنا بناخدكو على قد عقلكم و بناخد فضايحكم و ننشرها بره و كل العالم بيعرف بأعتراف منكم أنكم متخلفين:t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف قال:


> طيب وتنشرو الكلام بره ليه؟؟؟ما عندكوش الشجاعة تنشروه هنا؟؟؟؟ما تنشروه هنا ولا خايفين؟؟انشروها واحنا ننشر رؤسكم واحد واحد في ميدان عام يا جبنااااااات...يا عيني تصدق انته باين عليك فرفور اوي وابن ناس...يا ابني روح العب عند بيتكم...مين جابك ونسيك هنا يا ريري؟؟




أيوة أحنا جبناء بدليل بنقتلكم علشان خايفين منكم
و كمان بنخاف من الدول الغربية و بننكر أن دينا الأسلام أرهاب:t33: :t33: :t33: 
أصلنا مسلمين و خايفين منكم علشان أنتم بتفضحو محمد و بلاويه وكمان الأسلام بيدمر على أيديكم:t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف;118949 قال:
			
		

> انته كمان غيرت ملتك وبقيت مسلم؟؟؟ انا مش فاهم انتو ليه بتتهزوا كده من أول مناقشة...فينك يا احمد يا ديدات والقس شروش وغيرهم...كانوا مونسيننا والله...الله يرحمك يا احمد يا ديدات كان معلم عليكم ياعيني واحد ورا التاني..هو ليه صحيح ما حدش كان عارف يرد عليه؟عشان يعني القس اللي كان في المناظرة ظبطوه نايم مع واحده؟؟













مش قصدك على الميت ده:t33: :t33: :t33: 
طيب والله صعبان عليا
بعد ما قدم خدمه لأله الأسلام غدر بيه و قتله ورماه أحقر رمية على السرير
لو كان كلب مكنش مات زيها:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف قال:


> سبحان الله..كلنا هنموت وسبحان الله طيب ما انته هتموت يا ريمون ولا انته موجود؟؟ هنسيبك موجود في الدنيا لوحدك...يا الهي انت خلقتني وانت احييتني وأنت تميتني...فأمتني على دينك دين الإسلام..يارب ارحم عبدك احمد ديدات فقد خدم الاسلام وكشف للناس مسيحي قبل مسلم زيف ما يتعلق به اهل الكتاب المحرف..




كلنا سنموت ولكن أنا استغرب من طريقة موت ديدات فالمفروض أن ألهه يكرمه فى طريقة الموت و ليس أن يفعل به هذا خصوصا بعدما كشف تحريف الكتاب كما تقول ولانك جاهل 
متعرفش أن فيه ردود كتيرة على شبهات ديدات و أبطلت أدعائاته و جهله الذى قالهما على الكتاب المقدس
ولعلمك ديدات أثبت فى كتاب له صلب المسيح:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
لانك لو متعرفش أن ديدات كان من طائفة الأحمدية التى كفرها الأزهر
ولو عايز أسم كتابه ممكن أديهولك


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (8 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم طهر قلوبنا من الحقد والغل الذي ملأ قلوب هؤلاء النصارى واليهود على دينك..يارب انهم لا يعرفون سامحهم واهديهم لدينك الحق..لقد ولدتهم أمتهاتهم نصارى وليس لهم ذنب في ذلك...فأنر بصيرتهم واظهر لهم الحق الذين يكابرون بعدم تصديقه ...آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

أسم الكتاب " "مسألة صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة والافتراء":t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
وأشكر ديدات على أثباته صلب المسيح


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف قال:


> في الحقيقة استمعت لجميع مناظرات الشيخ احمد ديدات التي لم يذكر في أي منها أن المسيح قد صُلب...لكن معلش انا هاخدك على أد عقلك وهقولك ان مش احنا اللي هنقول لربنا ازاي يختار الطريقة اللي يموت بيها العبد...ولو يعني صحيح ان المسيح اتصلب فإيه رأيك في الطريقه اللي اتصلب بيها؟؟؟ حلوة هي دي يعني اللي طريقة تليق بالمسيح يموت بيها؟؟ مش عاجبك احمد ديدات يموت على سريره في المستشفى وعاجبك ان المسيح يموت مصلوب مضروب ومهان على الملأ؟؟لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله...من مصلحتك انك تقول ان المسيح لم يصلب يا كابتن..



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 

"واما من جهتي فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وانا للعالم."


----------



## منال وفائى (14 نوفمبر 2006)

هى دى تمثليه ولا ايه


----------



## منال وفائى (14 نوفمبر 2006)

انت م تقولوا ان المسيح ده ابن الله وبعدين قولتوا ان هو ربنا طيب كيف الرب يولد وكيف  الرب يلعب مع الاطفال  طيب ماشى كيف الرب بضرب ويصلب وينهان وهو ابن الرب  الاله كيف يترك الاب ابنه ليهان  ويصلب كيف يحدث هذا اقنعونى


----------



## Scofield (14 نوفمبر 2006)

منال وفائى قال:


> انت م تقولوا ان المسيح ده ابن الله وبعدين قولتوا ان هو ربنا طيب كيف الرب يولد وكيف  الرب يلعب مع الاطفال  طيب ماشى كيف الرب بضرب ويصلب وينهان وهو ابن الرب  الاله كيف يترك الاب ابنه ليهان  ويصلب كيف يحدث هذا اقنعونى




معذورة مهو اللى ميعرفش يقول عتس:t33: 
المسيح هو أبن الله
المسيح هو الله
طيب أزاى؟
أبن الله لا تعنى الولادة البشرية ولكن تعنى ان المسيح كلمة الله
بمعنى أن الله جسد كلمته و أصبحت المسيح
مثل بنات الأفكار هل الأفكار تلد؟
المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد
فجسد المسيح هو كلمة الله
وروح المسيح هى روح الله الظاهر فى الجسد
أما بخصوص الصلب
فلو كنتى قرأتى من أول الكتاب إلى آخره لكنتى عرفتى أن الله تجسد حتى يفدى البشرية من عقوبة الخطيئة و هى الموت
والمسيح كان يعلم قبل الصلب أن سيصلب لانه جاء لذلك الهدف
والله لم يترك أبنه المسيح لاننا نقول "لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته"
يعنى الله لم يترك أبنه


----------



## gohn (18 نوفمبر 2006)

حضرتك عاوز تفهم ايه واحنا بنعمه ربنا هنقدر نسعدك ولاكن انت ااي لازم تساعد نفسك اولا وربنا هيرفعك هيمسك ايدك ويرشدك بنفسه نقي قلبك وصلي وقوله يارب انر لي برك عرفني سبلك المستقيمه وطريق نعمتك . 
واكيد هو ها يسعدك


----------



## samy1111 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا شايف كمسلم ان الدين المسيحى دين عظيم وقد أمرنا الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد أن نؤمن بكل الاديان السماوية التى أنزلت من عنده عز وجل وكل مسلم  يعلم تماما أن الله عز وجل اذا اراد أن يفعل شىء فأنه يقول له كن فيكون  ومهما يقول المسيحى للمسلم ومهما يقول المسلم للمسيحى عن الدين كلا فى دينه لن يؤمن الا اذا اراد الله أن يؤمن والله عز وجل خلق السيد المسيح عليه السلام فى بطن السيدة مريم العذراء ثم ولدته ثم كبر واصبح شاب ثم رجلا ثم صلبه اليهود ثم رفعه الله اليه فالله لايحتاج ان يختفى فى بطن السيدة مريم ثم يخرج ويكبر شوية شويه ثم يصلب ولايحتاج ان ينزل الى الكرة الارضية التى هى جزء على دنشيليون من الكون الملىء بالاجرام السماوية والكواكب والله قادر على مسح اليهود من فوق الارض ولايحتاج للنزول الى الناس فى صورة السيد المسيح عليه السلام ولكن السيد المسيح عليه السلام هو رسول أختاره الله من بين الناس فى هذا الوقت تمهيدا لارسال خاتم النبين والرسل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سواء رضى المسيحين بهذا الكلام أم لم يرضوا فكل ماتم قبل الاسلام انما هو تجهيز من الله عز وجل لانزال سيد الرسل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل رسول أرسل قبل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انما هو رسول مسلم فسيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ابو الرسل مسلم وأظهر اسلامه فى القرآن العظيم وسيدنا عيسى مسلم وأظهر أسلامه فى القرآن العظيم بل قال انه غير مسئول عن عبادة البشر له وأنا أكتب هذا ليس لتحبوا الاسلام او تكرهوه لكن ليعبد كل فى دينه وليتأكد السادة الاخوة المسيحين ان يوم القيامة سيجدوا ان الاسلام لم يرسله الله الينا على يد رسوله الكريم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الا بعد ان ارسل الانبياء والرسل تمهيدا لارسال الاسلام ويوم القيامه سيجد الغير مسلمين من كل الاديان ان تمسكهم وحربهم وسبهم للمسلمين وسيدنا محمد انما كان خطأ عظيما وسيقولون وقتها رب أعادنا لنكون مسلمون وأقول قولى هذا حتى يتم قفل الحوارات البلهاء فى هذه الموضوعات الخطيرة0


----------



## samy1111 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا شايف كمسلم ان الدين المسيحى دين عظيم وقد أمرنا الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد أن نؤمن بكل الاديان السماوية التى أنزلت من عنده عز وجل وكل مسلم  يعلم تماما أن الله عز وجل اذا اراد أن يفعل شىء فأنه يقول له كن فيكون  ومهما يقول المسيحى للمسلم ومهما يقول المسلم للمسيحى عن الدين كلا فى دينه لن يؤمن الا اذا اراد الله أن يؤمن والله عز وجل خلق السيد المسيح عليه السلام فى بطن السيدة مريم العذراء ثم ولدته ثم كبر واصبح شاب ثم رجلا ثم صلبه اليهود ثم رفعه الله اليه فالله لايحتاج ان يختفى فى بطن السيدة مريم ثم يخرج ويكبر شوية شويه ثم يصلب ولايحتاج ان ينزل الى الكرة الارضية التى هى جزء على دنشيليون من الكون الملىء بالاجرام السماوية والكواكب والله قادر على مسح اليهود من فوق الارض ولايحتاج للنزول الى الناس فى صورة السيد المسيح عليه السلام ولكن السيد المسيح عليه السلام هو رسول أختاره الله من بين الناس فى هذا الوقت تمهيدا لارسال خاتم النبين والرسل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سواء رضى المسيحين بهذا الكلام أم لم يرضوا فكل ماتم قبل الاسلام انما هو تجهيز من الله عز وجل لانزال سيد الرسل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل رسول أرسل قبل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انما هو رسول مسلم فسيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ابو الرسل مسلم وأظهر اسلامه فى القرآن العظيم وسيدنا عيسى مسلم وأظهر أسلامه فى القرآن العظيم بل قال انه غير مسئول عن عبادة البشر له وأنا أكتب هذا ليس لتحبوا الاسلام او تكرهوه لكن ليعبد كل فى دينه وليتأكد السادة الاخوة المسيحين ان يوم القيامة سيجدوا ان الاسلام لم يرسله الله الينا على يد رسوله الكريم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الا بعد ان ارسل الانبياء والرسل تمهيدا لارسال الاسلام ويوم القيامه سيجد الغير مسلمين من كل الاديان ان تمسكهم وحربهم وسبهم للمسلمين وسيدنا محمد انما كان خطأ عظيما وسيقولون وقتها رب أعادنا لنكون مسلمون وأقول قولى هذا حتى يتم قفل الحوارات البلهاء فى هذه الموضوعات الخطيرة0


----------



## الغريب (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا لانريد ان ندخل فى جدل لاطائيل من ورائة سوى التخبط فالمسيحية لاتحتاج الا ان يبرهن عليها احد لانها ببساطة هى البرهان ذاتة ولانريد ان يدخلها من لايعلم قيمتها  فالمسيحية لاتاخذ قيمتها من عدد من يعتقنوها ما اكثر من الذين يقولون انهم مسيحيون وهم بعيدين كل البعد عنها فالمسيحية وبكل بساطة هى اختبار مدى محبتنا لله فالله احب العالم ولكن العكس فالعالم لايريد ان يحب الله الله فى المسيحية احب العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد اما فى الاسلام فالله الجبار المتكبر


----------



## gohn (20 نوفمبر 2006)

يسلام بقي السيد المسيح مسلم بص انا شفت تزوير وتلفيق ياما لاكن لكده ماشفتش انتو ايه مفيش عقل يبقي المفرض بقع ان الحوارين ايضا مسلمين وضبعا الحوارين كانو  تلاميذ السيد المسيح يبقي المفروض انهم يبشرو بقي بالاسلام بص انا سمعت تهم قبل كده للمسيح والمسيحين لكن تهمه زي دي بصراحه انا عايز ارجع من كلامك العبيط ده ياشيخ روح استحمي ريحه فشرك بانت في كلامك اوف ها تخنق انت لوكلفت نفسك وقريت الكتاب المقدس ومتخفش ياسيدي مش ها اقولك مش ها يلمسه غير المطهرين لان الكتاب المقدس يطهر اي شي مش ينجسو ذي القران لو قريته ها تشوف ان من ايام ادم وحواء والكتاب يتنبا بالسيد المسيح ولوكلامك صحيح لكان الانجيل تنبا وقال بدل ( ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويكزن اسمه عمانؤيل اي الله معنا ) كان قال ( ان امنه ستلد محمد ويكون علي اسمه كتل الابرياء وخراب المدن ةقتل الرجال وحرق النخيل واشتهاء النساء ويحلل ما حرمه السيد المسيح جل جلاله وفاق مجده صح طبعا لزم تقول صح لانك لو مقلتش يبقي بتهدم القران والاحاديث لان ايات القتل والارهاب واضحه وضوح الشمس ذي المراة العمياء الذي مشعارف مين دخل عليها وانفذ سيفه حتي خرج من ظهرها صح ولا انا بقلف 



                              اشهد ان لا اله الله .......... وان يسوع المسيح ابن الله 

                                   سواء ............ رضيت ام ................ ابيت 
                                                والله علي ما اقوله شهيد 
                                       سلم ومحبه يسوع المسيح ربنا والاهنا 
                                                    له كل المجد امين


----------



## gohn (20 نوفمبر 2006)

**************** "المشرف"*


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

**************
*الرجاء الألترام بروح المحبة "المشرق"*


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*مع أعتذاري للكل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*مع أعتذاري للكل*
*هذا السؤال كان مقدم من الأخ no love*
*ولكن أين هذا الأخ*

*فإن كان السائل قد ذهب*
*أذن يغلق الموضوع لعدم الأفادة*
*لأنه صار مكان للمجادلة غير المفيدة*​ 
*سلام*


----------

